# DVD output to multiple TVs



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Hdmi splitter. You could use a hdmi/cat5 extender kit for anything longer then ac a room. 

Cheers!


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

As super says... a 4 way hdmi splitter. You can pick one up cheap on ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1080P-4-Way...922848?hash=item5687c37be0:g:K3oAAOSwQupXT-6j

If you have a bunch of long runs of hdmi though it can get expensive. If you plan on doing this regularly then it would be worth getting some extenders.

If it's just a one time thing and it's DVD that you're playing (not blu ray) then it might be worth dropping the video quality to composite level and using a composite splitter (you don't need extenders on composite) Assuming of course your machine has composite outs.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RCA-Composi...103488?hash=item3f6fb57880:g:kIEAAOSw-itXu4sg


----------



## Premium08 (Jul 28, 2014)

4 Blu ray players and 4 copies of dvd

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

Rip DVD

4- Raspberry Pi's running Kodi (control them using an app)
4- mpeg-2 codec licences (Unless playing VOB)

Sound from HDMI, Kodi supports CEC so you'll also be able to use TV's remote

Pizza just got here.....


----------



## Dusky (Mar 10, 2013)

Bob Sanders said:


> As super says... a 4 way hdmi splitter. You can pick one up cheap on ebay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1080P-4-Way...922848?hash=item5687c37be0:g:K3oAAOSwQupXT-6j
> 
> If you have a bunch of long runs of hdmi though it can get expensive. If you plan on doing this regularly then it would be worth getting some extenders.
> ...


The hdmi runs would be really long so thats probably out. I need to relook at the output options to see if composite might work.


----------



## Dusky (Mar 10, 2013)

Premium08 said:


> 4 Blu ray players and 4 copies of dvd
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


It we could get them synched faily close that might work ok:smile:

This post made me think about using my local media since all of the TVs have Roku players. If I can somehow get the DVD content onto my NAS or some USBs that might work too.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Dusky said:


> It we could get them synched faily close that might work ok[emoji2]
> 
> This post made me think about using my local media since all of the TVs have Roku players. If I can somehow get the DVD content onto my NAS or some USBs that might work too.


That's the way I'd do it. Didn't know that you had smart end devices. 

Cheers!


----------

